# Tung Oil Finish query



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi there, 
I need some advice on finishing with Tung Oil.
I can happily finish with just Tung oil, starting with50/50 with White SPirit and as the coats go on reduce the white spirit to eventually approx 10%. Thats all great, especially for present project, cust loves the mattish finish. Question is, if I want a really gloss finish after several coats of Tung Oil???Buffing the pure Tung Oil doesnt really give a gloss finish. Can anyone suggest how I can achieve this??
Is there a wax or something which is best for use with Tung Oil??
Please help, all positive suggestions and advice will be very welcome and much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

In my experience, Tung oil takes a looong time to completely dry. In very dry Arizona, I apply wax after 2 weeks. I don't cut it with spirits, though. 
I use a wax containing Carnuba. In the US, Johnson's is readily available. I don't know of any wax specifically for a Tung oil finish.
I often mix Linseed oil with polyurethane, 50/50, for a wiping finish and that dries within a day. 
I hope this has been of some help.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

TheOakDude said:


> Hi there,
> I need some advice on finishing with Tung Oil.
> I can happily finish with just Tung oil, starting with50/50 with White SPirit and as the coats go on reduce the white spirit to eventually approx 10%. Thats all great, especially for present project, cust loves the mattish finish. Question is, if I want a really gloss finish after several coats of Tung Oil???Buffing the pure Tung Oil doesnt really give a gloss finish. Can anyone suggest how I can achieve this??
> Is there a wax or something which is best for use with Tung Oil??
> ...


+1 on paste wax.

Also, not all tung oils are 100% tung oil (may contain linseed oil, or others). Pure tung oil does take a long time to completely dry but offers a very duurable finish. I've read about mixtures of 1/3 oil (tung or BLO) 1/3 mineral spirits, and 1/3 high gloss varnish (high quality, non-yellowing spar varnish) being used to obtain a very shiny and durable finish that dries relatively quickly.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

While I like just the tung oil, a nice glossy, smooth finish is nice.

I used tung oil and several coats of Minwax spray-on polyurethane on this piece.

The finish was smooth as glass. I sold this one for $45. Not too bad for a piece that was originally the lid of a box that didn't turn out right. I turned the bottom piece into another just like it and sold it too. I ended up turning a $45 box into two $45 pistol display stands.


----------

